# anyone do a fuge light?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone make their own fuge light or have an inexpensive alternative for one that can go on the back of a biocube?
there is always teh pricy alternative of this:
http://www.marineandreef.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RES36013


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump cuz I was curious and nobody answered 

If you want the older mini aqualight with compact fluorescent rather than t5, I can get you one for a lot less...just let me know, my supplier only has a couple in stock...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've seen people use those screw in flourescents in a plastic box and velcro to hold it on. I think Sunstar may have DIY'ed one?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm thinking of the same unit for my sump as it is the right size. Pricey but I'm not feeling the DIY options so far.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Bump cuz I was curious and nobody answered
> 
> If you want the older mini aqualight with compact fluorescent rather than t5, I can get you one for a lot less...just let me know, my supplier only has a couple in stock...


Tempting. Do you know offhand if I would have any heat issues, since it would be flush to the back of the tank? (from a tank heating aspect and a overheating fo the bulbs aspect)

would you by any chance have a picture/details of the older model?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's this one...
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/mini-aqualight-deluxe-series---double-linear-strip.php

I can't say that heat wouldn't be an issue, since I'm not sure how hot power compact usually runs... Anyone?



PACMAN said:


> Tempting. Do you know offhand if I would have any heat issues, since it would be flush to the back of the tank? (from a tank heating aspect and a overheating fo the bulbs aspect)
> 
> would you by any chance have a picture/details of the older model?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I did this!!!! ALLL by myself!! Rofl


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

not a bad DIY for a fuge light! where'd u buy the box, and is there much heat given off?

I think for me, its all about heat. I dont want the fuge light to overheat, and I dont want it to heat up my tank.

Decisions decision! The coralife mini aqualight does look nice though


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It was one of these that I bought, I just added on the velcro  Took a while to get the blue off, that was a PITA but I was really happy with it.

I don't recall a lot of heat coming from the light, I am sure you can always double check the temps at a Pj's

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/reptiles/product.cfm?CAT=31&SUBCAT=3108&PROD_ID=03022250011101


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol i thoguht you actually DIY'd the whole thing!


my biocube is smart. there is a space in the paint for my fuge light.

i dunno. I'm leaning towards what you have Ciddian, b/c it should give off less heat that 2x9W. does it grow chaeto well?


Decisions, Decisions


damnit, i only left a little over 3 inches in behind my tank. ahhhhh


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine did grow alright for a good long while. I ended up putting my light in the wrong spot. lol

I wish I could say I made the whole thing. The light worked well for its purpose


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

carmenh said:


> It's this one...
> http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/mini-aqualight-deluxe-series---double-linear-strip.php
> 
> I can't say that heat wouldn't be an issue, since I'm not sure how hot power compact usually runs... Anyone?


I have a dual 9" Coralife. It runs real hot. I took the acrylic lens out to allow heat to dissipate. It needs to be lifted off the refugium IMO.

Lowes sells the classic phenolic lampholder that is used in small metal hoods. They're great for making your own hoods for compact screw type bulbs. Just a small hole for the switch and a pass thru for the cord is needed in the hood you mock up.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont hhave much room to spare to raise it off the glass 

I was thinking of this, but am having a hard time procuring a suitable container for the mockup. this is what i was thinking of following, but its hard to find an appropriate container that will 100% not melt or interfere with the lightbulb (heatwise as well)

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=170506


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry. I just saw Cid's pic and didn't realize you're doing the same. I had the idea it was a hang on fuge for a larger tank. You will have to put in that aluminium/galvanized sheet of metal (like Cid's pic) to protect the plastic from the heat IMO. You can vent the plastic cover where the heat shield protects the bulb without much light leakage. If you put the heat shield in you could use any container that is reasonable. 
If you can't find a scrap piece of metal... they sell sheets of galvanized metal at any home improvement store's heat and ventilation aisle. Or in the metal bin at Canadian Tire.


----------

